# "What IS this???"



## LaFoto (Mar 8, 2009)

Mia, the cat, not sure whether to find the snakes interesting or a reason to be afraid!


----------



## Overread (Mar 8, 2009)

cat disaproves of pet in a tank
its just not a fishy!


hehe good look on the cat and good use of the focus as well.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 14, 2009)

Handsome tabby you have there Corinna, not sure about the snake though.


----------



## chantal7 (Mar 16, 2009)

Haha!

Snakes and cats... hope they get along!  :thumbup:


----------

